# Ribs on the Smokey Joe!



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2013)

I turned my little Weber Smokey Joe grill into a 16 gallon smoker recently.  A 16 gallon drum sits between the kettle bottom and the lid.
For its first cook this weekend I did 2 racks of spares and a rack of baby backs and they all came out great!


----------



## chopper (Mar 3, 2013)

Those look great!  Did you save me any?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the way you suspended them.
Is that the aluminum tamale pot conversion?


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Is that the aluminum tamale pot conversion?



Thanks!

No, I used a 16 gallon steel drum which is at least twice as tall as a standard tamale pot. The common tamale pot conversion is what everyone does but you won't be able to hang ribs in it as the pot is not tall enough.
I also had to fabricate new legs for the Smokey Joe to eliminate wobble and to take on the additional weight of the drum barrel.


----------



## chopper (Mar 3, 2013)

What a great smoker!  Thanks for the pictures.  I can see my guys making something like this for me!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy cow. A tripled decker.
You could hang salmon in there, too. Nice conversion.

Where did you find the drums? Are they an item that is used for something else?


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2013)

These are standard sized steel drum barrels that come in 55, 30, and 16 gallon sizes and are available new, reconditioned, or used.  Many industries use them in one size or another, 55 gallon drums being the most popular.  

I also have a 55 gallon upright smoker (UDS) which I built a couple of years ago.  Regardless of size they're all pretty fuel efficient.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow.  Very impressive, Roadfix!


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 3, 2013)

Roadie,

That is one awesome smoker. I want one.
Hope you've patented your designs. Sign me up for the first one sold!

Munky.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks. I'll have to look for one.
I didn't realize those were the ribs of the drum I was seeing. That explains it.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 3, 2013)

Great job on the ribs and the smoker!  Very cool.

.40


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a SJ! Gonna give that a try!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Claire (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, dear.  I thought you were talking the little smoky joe I owned years ago.  Obviously a horse of a different color!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2013)

I am duly impressed.  I don't use the word, awesome, very ofter, maybe once in the last year.  Awesome is the word to describe your home built smoker.  I now wonder how I cold do something similar with my 22" Webber kettle.  

Seeeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

wow those look amazing!


----------

